# E-8000 Chainring Removal



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

According to the manual the tool needed to remove the lockring that holds the chainring on the E-8000 drive unit is TL-FC39. There don't seem to be many of these out there, and they are expensive. Will anything else work?


----------



## cburden (Sep 21, 2013)

I bought mine from Bluesky bike online


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

Me too, $64 is a pretty expensive tool to likely be used so infrequently. The local shop didn’t have one so I had to spring for it so I can mount up the chain guide 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

